# Virginia Beach breeders or close by



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Are there any breeders, or fellow frog fanatics in the Virginia beach, Richmond VA area or NC outer banks sort of area?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We are in Northern VA, which is not too far for a day trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

there are a few froggers in the richmond area.

AG


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i am in richmond


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

In the Richmond locale. 

Seems to be more and more in the area coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Awesome to see people in the area! well, keep everyone in mind and we can unite like the crazy cali guys lol. if people have supplies, frogs, etc let everyone know im sure we can all use each other for something.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Im down for a regional meetup. Anybody want to set one up?


----------



## scrletbegonis (Dec 8, 2009)

im in central richmond too! im just starting, though i am excited to hear there are a handful of people in these necks of the wood


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

yes lets get something together. It seems most people are closer to Richmond so maybe use that as a central meeting place? there are some reptile shows in that area coming up soon and throughout the summer so maybe use those as meeting places or outings? anyone know of exact dates and places for the shows?


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

The Richmond shows are not all that conducive to Darts or even amphibians. They are very small, the room is only probably 100x80, if that. The main focus is snakes and lizards with lots of them.

Under the Canopy usually comes but I have been before and they have been absent. Last time they were there they didn't have a very large selection of darts. They do however carry Ed's Fruit Fly media which cuts down on shipping costs a LOT. Last time I went I bought a big bag for way less than getting it shipped from the west coast.

Actually I just looked and UCF doesn't have Richmond as being attended for the first half of the year.

It might just be as good if we held a mini meet. I can host in the Richmond locale. We can do a BBQ on the grill drink some beverages, talk frogs and trade if there is an inclination.

Best bet is for everyone to join the VA froggers group and we can talk about it in more detail.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/va-froggers.html


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Richmond show is kinda fail like shotgun said. this year repticon is the same weekend in Chantilly i believe. a "mini meet" would be fun! i only have 6 tanks set up with three breeding species at this point but had over 50 tanks set up back in 2006. slowly building back up. trying to sneak tanks in when the wife isnt looking lol.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in on a mini meet.


----------



## scrletbegonis (Dec 8, 2009)

if i don't work that day i'll show up too


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

say when and where.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Allright, someone get ballsy and decide to host this shindig.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

what are we looking at 6-10?
i have no problem hosting. i have a small condo but it would suit the purpose. i dont have many tanks set up (6-8) but have many pics of my large set up from years ago.
lets narrow down date, time, topic/purpose.

i want to meet at mountaineerlegion's! he has a massive 220 gallon leuc tank


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

I second mountaineerlegions house, lol. He lives, literally, in walking distance of my house. You richmond guys wanna come to fredericksburg? I may be able to co-host if you can talk mountaineerlegion into it!


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

My one tank, sub-noob dart knowledge and nonexistent social skills are without a doubt the least qualified for hosting a meet. I've been to Scott Menigoz's house and THAT is a place to have a meet. Having been there twice I'm embarrassed to even think about this.

That being said, I've mentioned to several folks it would be nice to have a more local-mini-meet. I have the space, an understanding wife, and would be willing to do it. I'm also in the market for several types of insects, perhaps a few frogs and plants.

I don't know how long folks could look at one large, rather unimpressive tank but there's always the pool table and dart board downstairs, a small deck and a beat up old grill. If people can bring enough things to trade/sell/show to make it interesting for others I would be willing to do it.

If there is enough interest and we can find a date that works for most folks, lets do it. I'm open to almost any date except Mar 13th.

edit: I just reread the thread and "ridinshotgun" has dibs on the meet....I vote for his place. If there is interest in this kind of meet I'll do the next one. I KNOW he has to have more "dart" stuff to offer...cause I know what I have. I can chip in or bring something to BBQ and drink. Same thing applies...any date but the 13th for me.

edit:edit: Shotgun has a post up in the VA group...sound off and be heard!


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

OK I threw out a couple of dates in April that won't conflict with the MADS meeting. One is Easter weekend and the other is not so good for me. Get the discussion going there.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/va-froggers-d365-mini-meet.html


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Eventually, we will be ready to host a mini-meet....we have a frog room and many breeding pairs. We are in Northern VA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I am in Richmond, breeding Imitators at the moment. I have 2 subadults and more on the way. If you are interested, drop me a PM!


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Just dropped a thread on the event announcement section:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/65488-va-frogger-mini-meet.html#post571974


----------

